# Konig Ludwig Weissbier



## Margwar (8/5/10)

Hey all,

My brother in-law bought some Konig Ludwig Weissbier tonight and we got stuck into it.... WOW what a beer!!
But we have being trying to work out what is that yeast smell that makes it soooooo good??
Just a beautiful beer and would like to give it a go of doing a AG clone. 

Cheers,

Dietz


----------



## Muggus (9/5/10)

Been a while since i've had one, but I recall the yeast throwing off some candied banana/banana bread sort of aromas.


----------



## jakub76 (9/5/10)

Not sure about Konig but I've been trying to clone Weihenstephan Heffe as I also love the style.
Wyeast 3068 is giving the quintessential clove flavour and some subtle banana.


----------



## Margwar (10/5/10)

There is a deffinate bread yeast smell. Not sure I got allot of banana, althogh there was allot of that in the Schofferhofer we were drinking too... 
We just loved that yeasty bread smell and taste in the Konig.


----------



## Bizier (10/5/10)

I had one of their dunkles the other day and enjoyed it, even though it was a little oxidised.

I might be on the wrong tack, but perhaps some of the bready association is from a very high proportion of wheat, e.g. 75% or so.


----------

